# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Nedarbojas darbagalds- galeski multistar

## skudris

Sveicināti, šeit noteikti atradīsies kāds, kas varēs un gribēs padalīties ar padomu  :: 

Ir šāds te darbagalds http://www.galeski.de/content_uk/index.php?id=27.1 kuram nedarbojas vertikālās ass motors, ja pareizi sapratu, tad tas ir servo motors.. 

Te el.shēma vadības skapim [attachment=0:1fhsqgkt]Galeski.pdf[/attachment:1fhsqgkt]

Šeit pāris bildes iz RL: 
http://bildites.lv/images/vbjxv2p5g72wb08cfop.jpg
http://bildites.lv/images/novj0bq1jsph61gnvegy.jpg
http://bildites.lv/images/g8wn7sy4dosifeejyfzf.jpg

aparātam darbojas viss izņemot to vertikālās ass motoru.. motoram ar laikam vajadzētu būt darba kārtībā, jo līdz viņam nepienāk barošana.. kabelis nav bojāts, skapī vadi ar nelikās izraustīti, uz B1 ar nekas nepienāk(starp citu, vai tas ir taisngriezis?), konektori nostrādā kā paredzēts, bet šķiet, ka ieejās nekas nepienāk..

p.s. būšu ļoti pateicīgs par jebkuru atbildi, ieteikumu, kritiku, kas ļaus šai mīklai tuvināties atrisinājumam..

----------


## janys

varbūt vaina tajos blokos N1 un Z1

----------


## abergs

B1 - taisngriezis (tiltiņš)
Tā kā ar šo aparātu darīšana nav bijusi, tad spriežu tikai pēc PDFkas.
1.Vajadzētu pārbaudīt F2 drošinātāju, cik var saprast atrodas apakšā uz sliedes.
2.Ar testeri pamērīt spriegumu uz L11 līnijas ( pēc pdf), uz K1- 14. izvada pret 0 vadu (PE).
3.Vajadzētu sīkāku infu par K1 -dzeltenais bloks (nevaru salasīt uzrakstus).

----------


## skudris

K1 laikam ir šis http://www.dold.co.uk/downloads/data...esr/bd5987.pdf

----------


## abergs

Ja uz K1 14. izvada neparādās spriegums (varētu būt ~24 v) darba režīmā - 
apdeguši releja kontakti šajā blokā, (varētu mēģināt izjaukt un apskatīties).
Ja iekšā bezkontaktu-simistoru releji bez elektroniķa neiztikt.

----------


## skudris

Vaina bij F2 drošinātājā, bij pārdedzis..

milzīgs paldies abergs par ieteikumiem!  ::  


p.s. kur rīgā meklēt mazos cilindrveida drošinātājus?

----------


## abergs

http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ec=27a1b

----------

